# Muuta joukkoliikenteest > Muuta joukkoliikenteest >  Juna- ja bussihuumoria

## Jouni Seilonen

... Oulusta:
Mink takia linjan 50 onnikalla psee Haukiputaalle nopeammin kuin linjan 20 onnikalla?  Koska linjan 50 onnikan kyljess lukee ALAMKI. :Smile: 

... ravintolavaunusta:
Mik olisi parempi kuin iso kahvi ja pulla?  No tietysti iso kahvi ja iso pulla. :Smile: 
(Tarkemmin ajatellen nykyinenkin pulla on aika iso)

----------


## ultrix

Uusi poikittainen bussilinja Tampereen seudulla: Mutala - Kalkku.



Jos ei avautunut, vinkki: sanamuunnos

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Seuraavakin lause lienee jonkin lajin huumoria:
"Turisti turisti turpansa Turistiin."
( = Matkailija niisti nenns erseen aikataulujulkaisuun.) :Laughing:

----------


## GT8N

Tuli mieleen kehuja erst liikennitsjst:
Ensin nkyy sauhu, sitten kuuluu pauhu, esiin tulee romuvaunu, kyljess Vin Paunu.  :Laughing:  No, olen kyll sit mielt, ett varsinkin Paunun vanhempi kalusto on erittin asiallista.

Ehk  tmkin  on jonkinasteista huumoria. :Wink:

----------


## ViviP

Heh!

itini kotiseudulla suorastaan bussin synonyymin oli 'paunulainen'. Paunulaisesta 50-luvun kakarat rallattelivat  tyyliin "Kilisten kolisten kulkee vaunu, kyljess lukee Vin Paunu."

----------


## Rusetti

> Heh!
> 
> itini kotiseudulla suorastaan bussin synonyymin oli 'paunulainen'. Paunulaisesta 50-luvun kakarat rallattelivat  tyyliin "Kilisten kolisten kulkee vaunu, kyljess lukee Vin Paunu."


"Kilisee kolisee nousee sauhu, men takaa kuuluu pauhu, sielt tulee harmaa vaunu, jonka kyljess lukee Vin Paunu". 
Nin se loru meni ainakin Paunun  kotisivujen mukaan.
http://www.paunu.fi/yritysesittely.html

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

"Volter Amper liikenni shkbussilla." :Smile: 

OT: Asiallista tietoa tll:http://www.amper.fi/finska/historia.asp

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Vuoden vaihtumisen kunniaksi pari ajankohtaista lohkaisua:

 :Smile: 
Kvin pkaupunkiseudulla hankkimassa joukkoliikennekokemuksia. Monta bussia oli menossa ilman linjanumeroa kohteeseen nimelt Nobina. Taisivat olla pikavuoroja, kun eivt pyshtyneet.

 :Smile:  :Smile: 
Pkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne nopeutuu oleellisesti vuodenvaihteessa, kun liikenteen jrjestmisvastuun ottaa _HSL_ eli _High Speed Line_.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjl

Linjakilpien kertomaa.

Jo takavuosina todettiin: Suomen suurin kaupunki on Tilausajo. Sinne nytt jatkuvasti menevn busseja joka puolelta maata.  :Smile: 

Nykyversio samasta vitsinpoikasesta: Helsingin lhijunaliikenteen vilkkain liikennepaikka on Lipunmyynti. Sinne menee kaikista junista ainakin yksi vaunu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Max

> Jo takavuosina todettiin: Suomen suurin kaupunki on Tilausajo. Sinne nytt jatkuvasti menevn busseja joka puolelta maata.


Puolalainen vieraani kerran ihmetteli, millainen paikka on Keh, jonne niin monet tiet Helsingin seudulla johtavat eik sinne silti koskaan pse perille  :Smile:

----------


## kivisuo

> Puolalainen vieraani kerran ihmetteli, millainen paikka on Keh, jonne niin monet tiet Helsingin seudulla johtavat eik sinne silti koskaan pse perille


Se on vhn niin kuin Saksan kuuluisa aavekaupunki Ausfahrt.

----------


## -Ankkuli-

> Puolalainen vieraani kerran ihmetteli, millainen paikka on Keh, jonne niin monet tiet Helsingin seudulla johtavat eik sinne silti koskaan pse perille


Tm menee vhn offtopicin puolelle, mutta liittyen edelliseen..

Saksassakin suurin kaupunki taitaa olla Ausfahrt, sill kyltti siihen suuntaan on jokaisessa liittymss moottori-/valtateill  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tuomas

Kun nyt aiheeseen pstiin, niin Saksan suosituin kadunnimi on ilman muuta Einbahnstrae.  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

Yleisimmin nhty Ranskassa otettu asemavalokuva on otettu asemalla nimelt "Sortie". Ei lydy kyll matkahaulla...

Suuri tuntematon ranskalainen hotelliketju on puolestaan "Ville" => Hotel de Ville.

----------


## SD202

> Tm menee vhn offtopicin puolelle, mutta liittyen edelliseen..
> 
> Saksassakin suurin kaupunki taitaa olla Ausfahrt, sill kyltti siihen suuntaan on jokaisessa liittymss moottori-/valtateill


Hollannissa taitaa sen sijaan olla "Uit" -niminen kaupunki kovinkin yleinen?

Ja tllkin viitattu "Einbahn" on lytnyt itsens mys jalkapallovitsiin:
"Now I know this is way back from June (during the World Cup, but I only found it today and it reminded me of something similar which I must get written down on here. At least these guys managed to find their car. England fans stranded in one way street Two English football fans in Cologne lost their car after mistakenly thinking they had parked it on a road called 'One Way Street'. The pair wrote down 'Einbahn Strasse' - which means one-way street in German - so they didn't forget where they'd left the hire car. But when they came to find it again they found that every second street in the inner city was called 'Einbahn Strasse'. It was only when they found a policeman that they were told the sign was to inform drivers that they were on a one-way street. They finally managed to find their vehicle hours later with the help of the German police. "
(http://www.topblogarea.com/rss/stranded.htm)

----------


## jodo

YTV:hän oli Ruotsiksi  SAD:nyt kun sitä ei ole olemassa niin eivät Hesan joukkoliikenteestä vastaakaan enään SADistit.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Arvoitus: Missä päin liikennöi Piiloairo?

Vihje: piiloairo = salamela

----------


## karihoo

> Arvoitus: Missä päin liikennöi Piiloairo?
> 
> Vihje: piiloairo = salamela


Eikös tuo ole Veljekset Salmela Simosta?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Eikös tuo ole Veljekset Salmela Simosta?


Vastaus on aivan oikea. Kuulin vihjeen sanaleikin 80-luvun alkupuolella Kemissä.

----------


## Compact

Mäen takaa kuuluu pauhu
Ilmaan nousee musta sauhu
Mielen täyttää pelko - kauhu
Auton kyljessä lukee:  V.  Paunu

trad.

julkaistu mm. Resiina nro 30 / 2.4.1975

----------


## wade

http://www.salakuunneltua.fi/index.p...y100118-170523

Kukas onnekas 154:n Veolia-kuski päässy Salakuunneltua.nettiin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## JSL

Miksi blondi oli housut kintussa junassa?

- Siksi, koska hän kuuli huudon, että tuolta tulee se vitun tarkastaja.

----------


## jodo

http://hiki.pedia.ws/wiki/Telibussi täysin paikkansapitävä artikkeli löytyi hikipediasta   :Laughing:

----------


## GT8N

Löytyypä tietämystä metrostakin: http://hiki.pedia.ws/wiki/Helsingin_metro

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nykyversio samasta vitsinpoikasesta: Helsingin lähijunaliikenteen vilkkain liikennepaikka on Lipunmyynti. Sinne menee kaikista junista ainakin yksi vaunu.


Enemminkin Ei lipunmyyntiä, koska niitä vaunuja on enemmän junaa kohden. :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi blondi oli housut kintussa junassa?
> 
> - Siksi, koska hän kuuli huudon, että tuolta tulee se vitun tarkastaja.


Siistimpi versio: Miksi sama henkilö ei käytä pikkuhousuja kun kulkee raitiovaunulla?  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:50 ----------

Tositarina:

Kun eräs mummo kysyi minulta kun olin nousemassa Lappeenrannan torilla Skinnarilan lähiöön menevään linjan 26 bussiin, että "Menneekö tämä Luumäelle? ", nin vastasin että "ei mene, miten niin?"
Mummo vastasi että "no kun tuossa lukkee Lahti, niin mie luulin että se mennee Luumäelle kanss!"   

Bussin kyljessä etuoven vieressä luki todella maalatuin kirjaimin "Lahti" koska se oli tehty Lahti -nimisessä koritehtaassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

"Olen tainnut tulla vanhaksi, koska muutaman vuoden ajan jopa junien konduktöörit ovat näyttäneet minua nuoremmilta." :Smile:

----------


## PepeB

> http://hiki.pedia.ws/wiki/Telibussi täysin paikkansapitävä artikkeli löytyi hikipediasta


Pokalla ei pysty lukemaan. On todettu xD

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:30 ----------




> Löytyypä tietämystä metrostakin: http://hiki.pedia.ws/wiki/Helsingin_metro


Näinhän se on  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

Lastenvaunujen nosto EFit-vaunuun erään konduktöörin mukaan: _"Niin kuin lapsia tehdessä: aisa ensin sisään"_

----------


## tlajunen

Miksi normaalisti Keravan raiteelle 5 saapuva K-juna menikin raiteelle 6?

- Vaihteen vuoksi.

----------


## Koala

> Löytyypä tietämystä metrostakin: http://hiki.pedia.ws/wiki/Helsingin_metro


Nauroin katketakseni saman paikan "Pölhölän Liikenne"-tekstiä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Miten tehdään pieni omaisuus linja-autoliikennöinnillä? Ensin täytyy olla iso omaisuus.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Blondi oli päässyt linja-auton kuljettajaksi. No, kauaa hän ei ollut ehtinyt olla töissä, kunnes ajoi bussin ojaan.
Poliisi kysyi:
 - Miten tämä oikein tapahtui?
Blondi vastasi:
 - En tiedä. Minä olin juuri silloin takana rahastamassa.

----------


## MaZo

> Blondi oli päässyt linja-auton kuljettajaksi. No, kauaa hän ei ollut ehtinyt olla töissä, kunnes ajoi bussin ojaan.
> Poliisi kysyi:
>  - Miten tämä oikein tapahtui?
> Blondi vastasi:
>  - En tiedä. Minä olin juuri silloin takana rahastamassa.


Tästä tuli mieleen, kun taannoin koulumatkalla Leppävaaran sillalla Jokeri-bussin (silloin vielä HelB) kuljettaja lähti paikaltaan sulkemaan auki jäänyttä takaovea. Ongelma poistui menestyksekkäästi ja ovijarru irrotti otteensa kulkuvälineen menohaluista, joita päälle jätetty vaihde vielä lisäsi ja näin matka jatkui hieman ennemmin kuin piti. Bussi nytkähti liikkeelle ja lähti loivasti kaartamaan kehällä vallitsevan aamuruuhkan sekaan kuljettajan ihmetellessä tilannetta takasillalta käsin.
Vahingoilta vältyttiin, kun kuljettaja pinkaisi harvinaisella ripeydellä takaisin omalle paikalleen.  :Smile:

----------


## SD202

> Miten tehdään pieni omaisuus linja-autoliikennöinnillä? Ensin täytyy olla iso omaisuus.


Tästä on olemassa myös muunnelma kuorma-autoliikennettä koskien:
Kuorma-autoliikennöitsijä oli voittanut Lotossa päävoiton. Paikallislehti tulikin sitten haastattelemaan autoilijaa:
- Mitä aiotte tehdä päävoitollanne?
- Jatkan kuorma-autoliikennöintiä niin kauan kuin rahat riittävät.

----------


## Koala

> Tästä tuli mieleen, kun taannoin koulumatkalla Leppävaaran sillalla Jokeri-bussin (silloin vielä HelB) kuljettaja lähti paikaltaan sulkemaan auki jäänyttä takaovea. Ongelma poistui menestyksekkäästi ja ovijarru irrotti otteensa kulkuvälineen menohaluista, joita päälle jätetty vaihde vielä lisäsi


Melko anteeksiantamatonta poistua aitiosta laittamatta vaihdetta vapaalle ja kässäriä päälle... Mutta eikös ovijarrun irtoamisen pitäisi edellyttää kaasun painamista?

----------


## MaZo

> Mutta eikös ovijarrun irtoamisen pitäisi edellyttää kaasun painamista?


Näin olen kyllä itsekin kuvitellut. Liekö sitten ominaisuus, joka on vasta myöhemmin tullut mukaan tms.

----------


## Knightrider

Tämmöisen löysin netistä. Sanoisin, että tässä on jo "sitä jotain"  :Laughing:

----------


## karihoo

Kivistö käyttää toisinaan aikas humoristisia kilvityksiä. En väitä tietäväni edes puoliakaan niistä, mutta tänään tuli ensimmäistä kertaa vastaan "... mä oon vaan niin ROCK". Tapahtumapaikkana Mannerheimintie pohjoiseen Eduskuntatalon kohdalla tänään klo 17:0x.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:46 ----------




> Melko anteeksiantamatonta poistua aitiosta laittamatta vaihdetta vapaalle ja kässäriä päälle... Mutta eikös ovijarrun irtoamisen pitäisi edellyttää kaasun painamista?





> Näin olen kyllä itsekin kuvitellut. Liekö sitten ominaisuus, joka on vasta myöhemmin tullut mukaan tms.


Pakko hieman tarttua aiheeseen, eli joissakin busseissa on pysäkkijarru pelkästään ovianturiiin kytketty eli jos ovi on anturin mielestä auki niin jarru on päällä - ei muuta. Silloin on em. tapaus mahdollinen. Tässä kytkennässä on mahdollista myös ajaa jarru päällä jos moottorin teho riittää ja jarru ei ole säädetty kovin tiukalle. HKL-BL:n aikoina sain tästä tiukkaa ohjeistusta että pysäkkijarrun paineventtiiliin ei sitten pidä koskea.

Muita pysäkkijarrun vaihtoehtoja on sitten lukuisia: ovi auki tai korin niiaus käytössä = kaasupoljin "disabled"; pahimmillaan Säfflen versiossa niin, että jos yrität painaa kaasua ennen ovien kunnollista sulkeutumista niin ovijarru ei irrota ennenkuin avaat ja suljet ovet vielä kertaalleen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kivistö käyttää toisinaan aikas humoristisia kilvityksiä.


Ei ole ehkä huumoria, mutta eilen lauantaina eräässä Kivistön dösässä oli linjakilvessä _kanoja_, eli japanilaisia tavumerkkejä. Ei vissiin ihan kaikkien firmojen kilvet moiseen pysty.

----------


## zige94

> Ei ole ehkä huumoria, mutta eilen lauantaina eräässä Kivistön dösässä oli linjakilvessä _kanoja_, eli japanilaisia tavumerkkejä. Ei vissiin ihan kaikkien firmojen kilvet moiseen pysty.


Kesällä kuvattu: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Muut+bussi...y/IMG_5627.JPG

----------


## Topi

Kaikki korjaantuu näin: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Li...ista/Ennen.JPG -> http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Li...C3%A4lkeen.JPG
Tampereella on sillointällöin sekoilevia linjakilpiä: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Li...4iv%C3%A4!.JPG

----------


## Joonas Pio

Se on kovaa hommaa tuo junien kuulutusten tekeminen  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YzBQ35399A

----------


## Joonas Pio

Junahuumoria sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä YLE TV2:n Naurun tasapaino -ohjelmassa: http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1949834

Tässä vielä tuon jakson paras esitys: http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1980136

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tässä vielä tuon jakson paras esitys: http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1980136


Ihan hauska  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lontoon undergroundin "kuulutuksia"; ovat kuitenkin sen oikean kuuluttujan puhumia.  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-TlZAKcsxI

----------


## elakevaari

Onko tullut uusi liikennöitsiä Hesaan.
Kuultua pysäkillä. Nysse tulee.

----------


## Waltsu

Koska ei voi olla Volvo Scala, niin olkoon sitten Volvos Kala!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Olin ekan kerran elämässäni Saksassa ja Itävallassa 10 vuotiaana  ja sillä reissulla  tuli matkustettua myös junalla. Nousin isäni kannssa  tyhjään junanvaunun ja sanoin heti että emmehän me voida tässä vaunussa matkustaa koska kaikki paikat oli varannut joku "Von Bis" - niminen herra.

Ihmettelin sikäläistä lääketiedettä kanssa koska rautatieasemien vessoissa tehtiin abortteja miehillekin. (itse asioissa en suostunut vapaaehtoisesti niihin edes menemään)

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

Onnibussin asiakaslehden Onnikas 1/14 nelossivun pikku-uutinen hymyilyttää. "Matkustajat lisääntyivät Onnibussissa". Onnibussin uusi aluevaltaus - lemmenbussi. Ja motto voisi olla "bussit tyhjiksi Onnibussissa".  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Ponteva

> Tästä tuli mieleen, kun taannoin koulumatkalla Leppävaaran sillalla Jokeri-bussin (silloin vielä HelB) kuljettaja lähti paikaltaan sulkemaan auki jäänyttä takaovea. Ongelma poistui menestyksekkäästi ja ovijarru irrotti otteensa kulkuvälineen menohaluista, joita päälle jätetty vaihde vielä lisäsi ja näin matka jatkui hieman ennemmin kuin piti. Bussi nytkähti liikkeelle ja lähti loivasti kaartamaan kehällä vallitsevan aamuruuhkan sekaan kuljettajan ihmetellessä tilannetta takasillalta käsin.
> Vahingoilta vältyttiin, kun kuljettaja pinkaisi harvinaisella ripeydellä takaisin omalle paikalleen.


Eikös vähän samoin tapahtunut kotvanen sitten raitiovaunun kanssa, sillä erotuksella että kuski olikin ulkopuolella ja työkalu otti ja karkasi. Mitään hauskaahan siinä ei ollut, mutta onneksi ei kukaan loukkaantunut. Saattaa tietysti olla että muutaman vuoden päästä sille naureskellaan jo.  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikös vähän samoin tapahtunut kotvanen sitten raitiovaunun kanssa, sillä erotuksella että kuski olikin ulkopuolella ja työkalu otti ja karkasi. Mitään hauskaahan siinä ei ollut, mutta onneksi ei kukaan loukkaantunut. Saattaa tietysti olla että muutaman vuoden päästä sille naureskellaan jo.


Ja sama kävi myös ruotsissa Saltsjöbaanan junalle... Tosin kuski ei ollut enää lähelläkään junaa.

----------


## Karosa

> Onnibussin asiakaslehden Onnikas 1/14


Tämän lehden mukaan kaksiakselinen bussi saa nykyään olla 12,9 metriä pitkä, sekä linja-auton suurin korkeus 4,2 metriä. Nyt taisi mennä kyllä jotain väärin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JSL

Mistähän sen 10cm on hävinnyt? 
Kyllä mulle kursseilla sanottii että 2 akselinen 13m ja 3 ja useempiakselinen 14,5. Vai onko jotain hinnanpolkijoitten ja lippalakkivaarien ajan ilmaiseksi lehden huijausta..

----------


## Tomi

Kyllä esimerkiksi Osmo Ahon vanha JNK-66 on 13,82 m pitkä ja kaksiakselinen. Tosin Ruotsin vientiin alunperin tehty. Suomen kilpiin saamiseen piti täyttyä tietyn kääntyvyyssännön. 
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=JNK-66

Kolmiakselisista esimerkiksi Länskän BPH-742 on 14,96 m.
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=KH41109

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onkohan tämä pienin Hop On Hop Off -bussi?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jufo

Tampereen seudun kaupunginosia Englanniksi  :Laughing:  Tunnistatteko kaikki?

http://www.riemurasia.net/kuva/Tampe...anniksi/144870

----------


## bussifriikki

http://www.hs.fi/fingerpori/s1305859766448

----------


## antti

Mikä tuossa fingerpori-kuvassa on se vitsi

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mikä tuossa fingerpori-kuvassa on se vitsi


Hra. Koivisto omistaa auton (joka sattuu olemaan bussi), ja lisäksi hra. Koivisto omistaa veneen. Aiemminhan Fingerporissa on nähty mm. Sepon kuljetus.

----------


## JT

> http://www.hs.fi/fingerpori/s1305859766448





> Hra. Koivisto omistaa auton (joka sattuu olemaan bussi), ja lisäksi hra. Koivisto omistaa veneen.


Taitaa olla vieläpä Hki - Lahti -pikavuorolla, koska bussin matkustamo on tyhjä.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

(klikkaa kuva isommaksi)

Oheinen keltaisten tarrojen yhdistelmä löytyi Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksen Ajokki 8000 nivelestä #331 kuljettajan penkin yläpuolelta.

----------


## Piirka

Nyt on selvinnyt mistä DSB:n (Tanskan VR)  uuden logon suunnittelija on ottanut mallia.  :Mr. Green: 

Myyrät saisivat vallata myös Kivenlahden metrotunneliprojektin.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viimeisin Lauttasaaren linjojen kilpailutus ei mennyt HelB:n osalta niin kuin Drumsössä.  :Wink:

----------

